# So who's got the slowest "high-speed" connection?



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

I'd always thought my Rogers high speed connection was pretty decent, but now that I've been reading this high speed extreme thread, my speeds pale in comparison (not just to the speeds reported by the "extreme" users, but also the regular rogers high speed users as well). I think it's about time I gave them a call, or upgrade to this Extreme service, but I was just curious to see who's got the slowest speeds from their supposed high-speed connection. At the moment, as reported by http://speedtest.cogeco.net, my speeds are:

2004-06-25 14:02:01 EST: 703 / 362
Your download speed : 720310 bps, or 703 kbps.
A 87.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 370885 bps, or 362 kbps.

which is pretty pathetic. I also checked the speeds of other users in my same postal code, and I happen to have the second slowest connection out of everybody.. ;(

Adam


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This is what I get with my Sympatico High Speed connection:

2004-06-25 14:17:25 EST: 2406 / 666
Your download speed : 2464567 bps, or 2406 kbps.
A 300.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 682593 bps, or 666 kbps.

If your connection is slower than your neighbours' maybe there's some issue with your lines or your modem. Just a suggestion...


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

Your download speed : 24873 bps, or 24 kbps.
A 3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 253485 bps, or 247 kbps.

BRUTAL! the wireless internet in our apt. has been **** for the last month (and no it's not a cordless phone, bluetooth or anything else getting in the way), and it's driving me up the wall. if we plug an ethernet cable into one of our laptops it's fine. and i get great wireless at school, so it's not the connection or the laptop... i don't know what i could do to my router... it must be the problem... help!

Phil


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

http://www.dslreports.com: 
Down: 4782 kbps (597.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Up: 792 kbps


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

2004-06-25 15:38:16 EST: 3989 / 1734
Your download speed : 4085494 bps, or 3989 kbps.
A 498.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 1776198 bps, or 1734 kbps.


not too bad considering there is tons of people using the connection right now!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

2004-06-25 15:43:08 EST: 1090 / 298
Your download speed : 1117090 bps, or 1090 kbps.
A 136.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 305842 bps, or 298 kbps.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

2004-06-25 15:52:59 EST: 4611 / 769
Your download speed : 4722015 bps, or 4611 kbps.
A 576.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 788177 bps, or 769 kbps.

...this is in Downtown Toronto, with Extreme, though... and I've never actually downloaded anything that fast. yet.


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

Your download speed : 1271202 bps, or 1241 kbps.
A 155.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 423639 bps, or 413 kbps.

just upgraded the firmware and all is fine! woo!

Phil


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

2004-06-25 16:12:18 EST: 3312 / 295
Your download speed : 3392153 bps, or 3312 kbps.
A 414 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 302297 bps, or 295 kbps.

Hmmm... Faster then 3Mbit


----------



## mclenaghan (Sep 27, 2002)

2004-06-25 16:27:13 EST: 1527 / 323
Your download speed : 1563953 bps, or 1527 kbps.
A 190.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 331674 bps, or 323 kbps.

I guess we are about average.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

2004-06-25 17:21:15 EST: 2007 / 356
Your download speed : 2055201 bps, or 2007 kbps.
A 250.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 364896 bps, or 356 kbps.


Rogers "Hi-Speed" - I don't know - it seems OK.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

2004-06-25 17:33:07 EST: 1418 / 356
Your download speed : 1452822 bps, or 1418 kbps.
A 177.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 364963 bps, or 356 kbps.

And that's the fastest results I've ever gotten. Something is wrong here.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Robbers high speed extreme

Your download speed : 4004811 bps, or 3910 kbps.
A 488.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 701508 bps, or 685 kbps.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Rogers Hi-Speed

Your download speed : 2569019 bps, or 2508 kbps.
A 313.6 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 344998 bps, or 336 kbps.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Golden Triangle DSL:

2004-06-25 19:44:41 EST: 2376 / 654
Your download speed : 2433115 bps, or 2376 kbps.
A 297 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 670353 bps, or 654 kbps.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 8, 2003)

Rogers High-Speed

2004-06-25 20:02:58 EST: 1925 / 356
Your download speed : 1971642 bps, or 1925 kbps.
A 240.6 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 364797 bps, or 356 kbps.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Mine looks about normal for Rogers High-Speed

2004-06-25 20:41:58 EST: 1811 / 321
Your download speed : 1854846 bps, or 1811 kbps.
A 226.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 329037 bps, or 321 kbps.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks like so far I'm the slowest.. I wonder if my linux router has anything to do with it? I guess I should take it out of the equation and see what kind of speeds I get.. Although, I've heard that the amount of computation required to do network address translation can be handled by a scientific calculator, so I'm not sure how much difference it should make.

Adam


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

2004-06-25 21:21:53 EST: 2326 / 603
Your download speed : 2382187 bps, or 2326 kbps.
A 290.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 617856 bps, or 603 kbps

using sentax high speed


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Rogers Extreme over Airport
(I have found I loose about 750 to 1000 kbps on wireless)

2004-06-25 22:21:45 EST: 3882 / 756
Your download speed : 3975548 bps, or 3882 kbps.
A 485.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 774593 bps, or 756 kbps.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

NOT SURE IF THIS IS GOOD OR BAD, BUT HERE IT IS:

Speed
1.7 megabits per second
Communications 1.7 megabits per second
Storage 212.9 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 4.8 seconds
Subjective rating Great

Info
Date & time Saturday, June 26, 10:08AM*
Test type IDT4 Free
Connection type ADSL
Region Alberta
Data size 605KB
IP address 209.89.43.168 
Provider TELUS Communications Inc.

ADSL in Alberta (avg. 1.06 Mbits/sec)

CHEERS


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

2004-06-26 11:15:56 EST: 2026 / 354
Your download speed : 2075525 bps, or 2026 kbps.
A 253.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 362811 bps, or 354 kbps.

Anyone know if this is good or not? It seems ok to me when I use it.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Agreed, I loose speed over my Airport Extreme connection too...somewhat faster when directly plugged in to my modem


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Telus ADSL:

Your download speed : 2094928 bps, or 2045 kbps.
A 255.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 383031 bps, or 374 kbps.

Cheers


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

2004-06-26 14:02:19 EST: 599 / 342
Your download speed : 613595 bps, or 599 kbps.
A 74.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 350692 bps, or 342 kbps


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

VIF Internet

004-06-26 14:34:35 EST: 2468 / 645
Your download speed : 2527396 bps, or 2468 kbps.
A 308.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 660611 bps, or 645 kbps.

Not bad for $35/month.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Got a letter last week from Rogers to trade in my old Lancity modem for a new modem, a Motorola SURFboard SB5100. I just ran this test and got the following:

2004-07-12 18:27:10 EST: 2747 / 335
Your download speed : 2813673 bps, or 2747 kbps.
A 343.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 343583 bps, or 335 kbps.

An improvement. I'll have to watch it over the next few days to see if it's the modem or just one of those days.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

> http://speedtest.cogeco.net


Wouldn't this only be accurage for Cogeco users? For other users, there are all sorts of other possible bottlenecks.

Even still, wouldn't it only show you the speed from you to Cogeco's computer room, and not at all reflect the speed of Cogeco's connection to the internet?


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

My bad...

I see now it's actually done by a third party - dslreports.com


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for the link,
My connection using Bell Hi-Speed is:

«2418 down
«666 up

We've been debating on whether to get the new Bell sat connection 
that boasts 4000 down, Although...I can't really see the point.

We don't watch a lot of online movies and the technology isn't
really there yet anyways.

Although I'm sure that it won't be long before we have Internet
T.V. and then subscriber Internet T.V.

Dave


----------



## Havoc (Jan 21, 2003)

2004-07-12 21:48:28 EST: 5020 / 593 
Your download speed : 5141000 bps , or 5020 kbps .
A 627.5 KB/sec transfer rate. 
Your upload speed : 608180 bps , or 593 kbps .

Cogeco in Hamilton. Hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

I take it back (again). The test seems to be based on a connection to a Cogeco server, so it's always gonna give better results to Cogeco users...

Not only better, but probably down right unrealistic, since the connection never even goes outside the Cogeco network.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I dunno, Woody. I'm on Rogers High Speed Extreme and not Cogeco's. My scores were:

Your download speed : 4877935 bps, or 4763 kbps.
A 595.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 811194 bps, or 792 kbps.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I don't understand Jasonwood. You're always going to hit someone else's server on the internet, once you get outside your ISP's server. That's the point of the internet, a gigantic redundant network of other people/companies' servers. This test, tests your average internet connection and is probably more realistic than if I did a Rogers test as a Rogers test would just hit Rogers servers. This one you know hits a server beyond your ISP's, unless your ISP is Cogeco.


----------



## Fred (Jan 14, 2004)

mountaincable.net
Download speed=3674 kbps
Upload speed=363 kbps


----------



## Vox (Feb 17, 2001)

McGill University's Internet Connection

Your download speed : 7450501 bps, or 7275 kbps.
A 909.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 6666666 bps, or 6510 kbps.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Aliant (nbnet.nb.ca)

2004-07-14 17:55:21 EST: 1252 / 84
Your download speed : 1282884 bps, or 1252 kbps.
A 156.6 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 86692 bps, or 84 kbps.

Upload speed really blows is this the problem Standard Ethernet: 10Base-T? Would a 100/10 base T PCI card be any faster?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Figured I'd revive this again.









Damn very slow even this late at night

48 DOWN  
216 UP

Yuck

any news on why - I heard some web attack was thought to be in the offing.  
Glad there is no keynote - can you imagine.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Down:950 kbps
Transfer rate 118.8
Up: 634 kbps

Sympatico


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

At work on the wireless network with my iBook I get 1197 / 56. At work using the wired network on the...barf...PC I get 643 / 670. Of course, it's during the day and the wired network is probably quite busy.

James


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nice and fast tonight 1172 down 519 up.....unusable this afternoon.......what the hell is going on









Is this just a Rogers thing????  

Later

2004-09-01 02:32:01 EST: 1392 / 573
Your download speed : 1425522 bps, or 1392 kbps.
A 174 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 587661 bps, or 573 kbps.

Now that's close on the upload to the correct speed for my Rogers biz I've never got close to the correct download.

Which they advertise as
Extreme
4.0Mbps download/
640kbps upload

Regular
3.0Mbps download/
640kbps upload

Best I've seen is about 1.8 Mbps ( local ) and 1.3 further out server  

Has anyone received the new modems for Rogers biz?????/

••••••

Thart first link on this thread to the tester seems broken

Here's the Cogeco link

*Cogeco *

Here's another with a choice of servers

*dlsreports * 

Cogeco gives me a higher speed rating than the more remote servers so the latter may be more indicative.

Perhaps show your difference if you are local to Cogeco. ( GTA )
Those out west Cogeco is probably a reasonable test. 

[ September 01, 2004, 08:07 PM: Message edited by: MacDoc ]


----------



## liquidgenesis (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey, hey, mines not bad at all...

Download speed: 5499kbps
687.4 kb/sec transfer rate
Upload speed: 600kbps

although im sure doing the test @ 1am has something to do with it.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

2004-09-01 02:00:05 EST: 2801 / 459
Your download speed : 2868254 bps, or 2801 kbps.
A 350.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 470145 bps, or 459 kbps.
================================

This is in North Van, with Shaw cable at 11pm. It would undoubtedly be worse during peak hours.

-H


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

5 pm Sept 1

600 down cross continent 1600 down local
Big difference.  
200 up on both. 

Not bad for a busy time of day. Still going to rag on Rogers


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Bell ExpressVu DirePC

2004-09-01 19:34:43 EST: 219 / 44
Your download speed : 224980 bps, or 219 kbps.
A 27.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 46072 bps, or 44 kbps.


ADSL where are you?


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

1225 / 466 on Telus at 6:05 MDT here in Cranbrook, BC.

Those people at Shaw wanted me to pay an extra $20 to move the connection from North Vancouver to Cranbrook and I told them where they could put their $20 fee. The guy on the phone was funny. He seemed to think that it was silly for me to want to close my Shaw account over a lousy $20. Of course, I thought it was funny that Shaw was willing to lose my business over a lousy $20.

James


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Rogers business high speed - phone call - techsupport - recorded message

*Due to technical difficulties Rogers technical support staff are unable to access your account information.*

How utterly reassuring.









Least the damn thing works even if they don't


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Pair of clowns - yesterday I take my phone in for transfer and Bell says THEIR network is down.









Rockin speed today.... over 2.2 megabit down and 590 up.
Now that's more like it.


----------



## gowyn (Apr 13, 2002)

Got you all beat.

2004-09-03 09:53:13 EST: 50 / 58
Your download speed : 52162 bps, or 50 kbps.
A 6.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 60141 bps, or 58 kbps.

Rogers High speed ultra lite. Taking a short hiatus from the high speed.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Not that far behind gowyn...


Sympatico high speed ...sort of...


2004-09-03 03:45:01 EST: 535 / 104 
Your download speed : 547893 bps , or 535 kbps .
A 66.8 KB/sec transfer rate. 
Your upload speed : 107119 bps , or 104 kbps .

Now, this is at 3:45AM - downtown TO..... it should be at least double that should it not?


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

meh


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

2004-09-03 00:23:17 EST: 2327 / 137
Your download speed : 2382950 bps, or 2327 kbps.
A 290.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 140548 bps, or 137 kbps.


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

Here is mine.. Rogers NOT extreme... downtown.. King and John

2004-09-03 15:06:43 EST: 1624 / 355
Your download speed : 1663092 bps, or 1624 kbps.
A 203 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 363570 bps, or 355 kbps.

Could be faster...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Been much more consistent the past few days - it was ugly last week.  

2004-09-04 09:05:39 EST: 2067 / 559
Your download speed : 2117600 bps, or 2067 kbps.
A 258.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 572901 bps, or 559 kbps.

Course not as good to the west coast but that's sort of expected.

2004-09-04 09:08:07 EST: 347 / 547
Your download speed : 356073 bps, or 347 kbps.
A 43.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?
Your upload speed : 560472 bps, or 547 kbps.

Hmmmm only 20% of the speed across the continent


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Internet seems fine out here in Calgary;

With regular Shaw (10:31 AM MST)
2004-09-04 12:27:34 EST: 3082 / 652
Your download speed : 3156473 bps, or 3082 kbps.
A 385.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 667891 bps, or 652 kbps.

Mind you this is on wireless.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Not slow I guess, but not as fast as it used to be...

Shaw "regular":

2004-09-04 00:43:38 EST: 3199 / 346
Your download speed : 3276556 bps, or 3199 kbps.
A 399.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 354555 bps, or 346 kbps.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Still and always smoke'n.
Rogers Extreme over AE two floors up from belkin router.

2004-09-04 14:12:18 EST: 5618 / 505
Your download speed : 5753623 bps, or 5618 kbps.
A 702.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 517442 bps, or 505 kbps.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Try a west coast Petie see how much difference there is.


----------



## QuestVideo (Mar 16, 2003)

2004-09-04 17:56:46 EST: 2347 / 416
Your download speed : 2403750 bps, or 2347 kbps.
A 293.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 426803 bps, or 416 kbps.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Testing my Rogers on Cogeco

2004-09-04 20:22:09 EST: 5575 / 609
Your download speed : 5709444 bps, or 5575 kbps.
A 696.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 624219 bps, or 609 kbps.

Still Awesome!!

West coast LAX Speakeasy

2004-09-04 20:28:08 EST: 2746 / 490
Your download speed : 2812254 bps, or 2746 kbps.
A 343.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 502765 bps, or 490 kbps.

Still pretty decent!!


----------



## MacAngus (Aug 6, 2003)

2004-09-05 01:54:52 EST: 521 / 636
Your download speed : 533988 bps, or 521 kbps.
A 65.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 651710 bps, or 636 kbps.
test IP was to sentex.ca via gtconnect.net

... this is at 2 am in Cambridge... 2AM NOBODY IS AWAKE!
WHY???


----------



## khayman (Nov 13, 2003)

Your download speed : 2923564 bps, or 2855 kbps.
A 356.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 1737619 bps, or 1696 kbps.


gotta love wireless university internet!


----------



## imgmkr (Jul 6, 2004)

my office @northern Mississauga:
2004-09-06 22:48:29 EST: 641 / 92
Your download speed : 656797 bps, or 641 kbps.
A 80.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 94406 bps, or 92 kbps.

Rogers here totally suck. there is no DSL offered here and
it thinks it's got monopoly and even though we should get
5 Mbps, it's pathetic!!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I was kind of curious about my connection speed at work - check out the difference between my morning test (ran before the university campus _gets busy_), and my afternoon test. Hopefully after our back-to-school peak period is over, and things settle down on campus, there won't be such wide daily swings in speed.

*MORNING*
Your download speed : 14466147 bps, or 14127 kbps.
A 1765.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 11090573 bps, or 10830 kbps.

*AFTERNOON*
Your download speed : 160501 bps, or 156 kbps.
A 19.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?
Your upload speed : 3026481 bps, or 2955 kbps.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow what a rate. Count me jealous.

Last night was awful - kids complaining couldn't game online  

Not bad today locally

004-09-14 10:34:47 EST: 1768 / 537
Your download speed : 1811082 bps, or 1768 kbps.
A 221 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 550660 bps, or 537 kbps.

X-country still slow

2004-09-14 10:36:47 EST: 400 / 564
Your download speed : 409946 bps, or 400 kbps.
A 50 KB/sec transfer rate.  
Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?
Your upload speed : 577816 bps, or 564 kbps.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Check this out.

I'm on Bell's 3 mb ADSL for business and this is the crap I'm getting:

2004-09-14 15:40:58 EST: 255 / 129
Your download speed : 261892 bps, or 255 kbps.
A 31.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 132814 bps, or 129 kbps.

Unfortunately, I am so far away from the CO I cannot get a good sync rate, so they had to bump down my connection to keep it stable.

Unfortunately there are no other options out here.

So I have to live with these crappy results.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Now I'm pissed.......slower and slower lately

2004-09-20 19:13:28 EST: 20 / 23
Your download speed : 20524 bps, or 20 kbps.
*A 2.5 KB/sec transfer rate.*   
Your upload speed : 23747 bps, or 23 kbp

Roger dodger


----------



## jmac (Feb 16, 2003)

2004-09-20 20:39:40 EST: 4005 / 558
Your download speed : 4102022 bps, or 4005 kbps.
A 500.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 572246 bps, or 558 kbps.


I've never really had any troubles with my Cogeco connection...switched over a couple of years ago after Sympatico High speed kept disappointing.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

2004-09-20 23:04:48 EST: 1837 / 438
Your download speed : 1881871 bps, or 1837 kbps.
*A 229.7 KB/sec transfer rate.*
Your upload speed : 448933 bps, or 438 kbps.
 

Any other Rogers users having the kind of weird speed changes??


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

How about most disappointing?
Mine is ACI, *9 Mbps*. Actual speed: avg. *0.65 Mbps* (650 kbps).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Got the new modem from Rogers yesterday and definite improvements both up and down

2004-10-26 11:26:36 EST: 3821 / 760
Your download speed : 3913473 bps, or 3821 kbps.
A 477.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 779170 bps, or 760 kbps.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wanted to compare the Biz version around the same time at night.

2004-11-04 02:22:11 EST: 4190 / 388
Your download speed : 4291419 bps, or 4190 kbps.
A 523.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 397732 bps, or 388 kbps.

Do you have the new modem.
I don't think I'm on Extreme.
Are you on Biz or personal???


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Burlington. In the dead of night. Rogers high Speed "Extreme"  

http://speedtest.cogeco.net/

2701 kbps down

356 kbps up.

Good night.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

For you Rogers Hi Speed Extreme users, what's your usenet download speed? Is it also "capped" at 256 kbps?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Maca.....do you have the new modem??
I wonder if the biz deal is the better one. It's not much more than home. Like $15 a month and the bandwidth police NEVER bug you and tech support is far better.

Might not be a bad place to compare notes on service levels and price as well as speed.

Anyone seen progress for the rural dwellers on decent high speed solutions??


----------



## kermit (Oct 9, 2004)

2004-11-04 09:29:28 EST: 3761 / 770
Your download speed : 3851312 bps, or 3761 kbps.
A 470.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 788488 bps, or 770 kbps.

Videotron High Speed cable rated 384 KB/sec.


----------



## kermit (Oct 9, 2004)

> Anyone seen progress for the rural dwellers on decent high speed solutions??


Here in the boonies, cable is the only way to go for the time being. Some areas nearby will be on wireless soon but I don't know the specs off hand.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Rogers Exteme

2004-11-04 00:01:40 EST: 2963 / 749
Your download speed : 3034113 bps, or 2963 kbps.
A 370.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 767165 bps, or 749 kbps.


----------



## Beachlover (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok I know people will laugh at my question but hey I gotta know!

Where do I go to get these numbers to check my internet speed?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's okay it's buried way back when.

Start here and when it's done there are other places to go from there

   *http://speedtest.cogeco.net/ *    

We'll mark it so it's easy to see. Bookmark it and check at various times of day


----------



## Beachlover (Oct 17, 2004)

Many thanks.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

2004-11-04 20:03:19 EST: 2415 / 666
Your download speed : 2473586 bps, or 2415 kbps.
A 301.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 682360 bps, or 666 kbps.


I don't know about these results, They may be correct elsewhere
on the Net, But here in this region of the Net...It's slow.
(Although it could be the software of the board that is slow)

Dave


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well I can't fault Rogers on speed when the net is open for biz.
They advertise 5000kbps down 700kbps up so 90% of that is pretty fine  

 
2004-11-05 05:16:50 EST: 4514 / 676
Your download speed : 4623170 bps, or 4514 kbps.
A 564.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 692400 bps, or 676 kbps


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

2004-11-05 14:36:03 EST: 8086 / 7550
Your download speed : 8280178 bps, or 8086 kbps.
A 1010.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 7731958 bps, or 7550 kbps.


----------



## limabean (Aug 1, 2003)

With Videotron

Your download speed : 3838059 bps, or 3748 kbps.
A 468.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 766626 bps, or 748 kbps.


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry... Double post due to slow connection...


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

I think I have EVERYONE beat when it comes to:

How Slow is your HiSpeed connection...

My current Bandwidth test on my Rogers CAble account yields the following.

2004-11-09 13:53:37 EST: 216 / 28
Your download speed : 221754 bps, or 216 kbps.
A 27 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 28987 bps, or 28 kbps.

Can anyone even come close to that low rate on what Rogers calls (laughingly) HiSpeed?

MrVermin
...Gives new meaning to click and wait...


----------



## stemark (Oct 28, 2007)

my down load speed was 900 kbps and my upload was 600. I'M HAVE A 6 MAGE connection so i didn't know why it wasn't working and the teck guys didn't know either. But i found a way to fix the problem download a torrent called pc pitstop or u can but it online, it will fix everthing. Now my download speed is 4798kbps and my upload speed is 612. I did my speed test at cogeco speed test. trusy me it works


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

From Calgary with Shaw Cable... (4539 / 312) 

Speed Test #38948157 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-10-28 01:13:34 EST
Download: 4539 (Kbps)
Upload: 312 (Kbps)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## fireman (Oct 27, 2007)

I had a slow DSL connection while I was with Oricom.ca. I the connection kept dropping everytime it rained on snowed. I cried, I begged but they never issued a ticket to Bell to have it repaired. I'm not a big fan of Péladeau and Quebecor but I switched to Videotron and it is so much better.


----------



## frobertson (Nov 3, 2006)

Here we go from NL, using the cogeco test 

This is sympatico's ultra high speed service 

Download: 1108 (Kbps)
Upload: 497 (Kbps)

Not so great, but it beats dial up


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

Download: 9394 (Kbps)
Upload: 849 (Kbps)

So cool!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Download 8026 Kbps
Upload 805 Kbps

Rogers Hi-Speed Internet Extreme (speed obtained as advertised - 8.0 Mbps/800 Kbps).
Toronto, ON.


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's mine from St. John's Newfoundland with Sympatico Ultra High Speed DSL

Download: 5018 (Kbps)
Upload: 536 (Kbps)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Xplornet 2 way satellite, highest speed package, theoretical 2 kbps down and 500 kbps up, for $200/ month plus $600 one time installation/equipment

ping times are in the 1300 ms neighbourhood


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's my results (Stittsville - rogers.com, west of Ottawa):
Speed Test #38986381 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-10-28 21:43:35 EST
Download: 7584 (Kbps)
Upload: 643 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 925.7 down 78.5 up
Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: rogers.com
Compared to the average of 335 tests from rogers.com:
* download is 55% better, upload is 27% better

But Roger's throttles P2P traffic, especially BitTorrent and in particular uploads which kills share ratios.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Incase anyone's collecting this data (I'd actually like to see how speed correlates to ISP service cost in a regional breakdown... as usual, I think the Atlantic provinces are getting shafted because there's effectively no competition out here), here's mine:

Speed Test #38987113 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-10-28 22:03:02 EST
Download: 3417 (Kbps)
Upload: 796 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 417.1 down 97.2 up
Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: rogers.com

I've got Roger's Internet Extreme Plus Ultra Mega or whatever they call it... basically this is the fastest connection money can buy for my house. It's way better than what I was getting through Alliant's ADSL connection, but it's still not as fast as I'd like.

Cheers


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Speed Test #38990431 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-10-28 23:34:50 EST
Download: 32 (Kbps)
Upload: 7 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 3.9 down 0.9 up

Haha dial up sucks. I feel like I'm competing against Porsches with a pogo stick.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

At least DialUp is cheap ...

Provider: IP Access International
Type: Galaxy 11 Ku Band (2-way satellite)
Dish: 1m circular
Coverage Area: 43 dBW Band (42 dBW is the minimum)
Ping: 688 ms

Down: 480 Kb/s
Up: 222 Kb/s
Server: New York, NY (closest to ISP's down link)

My location? Here's the clues:
225 Km SW of "the corners".
There are four in Canada, but this is the only "quad".

Quirky Fact: Speedtest dot net insists I'm near London, England. They couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## rhiamom (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so embarrassed. Satellite and dial-up are _both_ faster than my "highspeed" DSL. I have an alleged 2048/512 connection. I tested:

93 Kb/s download
199 Kb/s upload

:yikes: It's not my router, either. It's the bottleneck known as the International Gateway from SE Asia to the rest of the world. Thailand is too cheap to buy much bandwidth there, although they are participating in laying a new multi-terabyte under-Pacific cable. So it should improve sometime in 2008.

Within Thailand I get a solid 1.5 meg down, but as I can't read Thai it's not much use to me.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

gordguide said:


> At least DialUp is cheap ...


That's what you'd think, but I don't find $40 per month (Sympatico) inexpensive at all, considering their DSL service is cheaper.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

sympatico DSL:
Download Speed: 2539 kbps (317.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 638 kbps (79.8 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gordguide said:


> At least DialUp is cheap ...
> 
> Provider: IP Access International
> Type: Galaxy 11 Ku Band (2-way satellite)
> ...


That would have to be Nunuvat, the NWT, Saskatchewan and Manitoba borders, non?


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

*My times...*

Speed Test #39260073 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-11-03 17:11:16 EST
Download: 4271 (Kbps)
Upload: 672 (Kbps)


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Bingo, Sinc!


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

Just checked on Speedtest and Cogeco:

Speedtest: 980 down and 458 up
Cogeco ( thanks MacDoc! ) : 1087 down and 463 up

Shaw Cable in Winnipeg


----------



## azrail (Oct 3, 2007)

peed Test #39269997 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-11-03 21:33:04 EST
Download: 945 (Kbps)
Upload: 121 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 115.3 down 14.8 up

Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: rogers.com
Compared to the average of 281 tests from rogers.com:
* download is 81% worse, upload is 76% worse

---------------------------
those #'s blow the biggest chunks - using my WiFi connection @ 0.5m away!  

I've had my issues with those yahoos @ Rogers so another call won't be anything new


----------



## Lewis (Aug 29, 2004)

Speed Test #39292690 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-11-04 11:43:42 EST
Download: 2056 (Kbps)
Upload: 653 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 251 down 79.8 up
Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: bell.ca
Compared to the average of 683 tests from bell.ca:
* download is 28% worse, upload is 20% better

Don't know if this is really good or bad. But do know my download speed varies. Must be this clean air country living.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome to the EhMac clan Rhiamom. May your first post be one of many - and from Thailand yet.

Where exactly?


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

Speed Test #39293805 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-11-04 12:12:26 EST
Download: 9707 (Kbps)
Upload: 949 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 1184.9 down 115.9 up
Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: cgocable.net
Compared to the average of 577 tests from cgocable.net:
* download is 45% better, upload is 59% better


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Anyone get speed bump from Rogers.... fastest I've seen
Upload sucks but DL pretty sweet.

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## rhiamom (Oct 29, 2007)

Deep Blue said:


> Welcome to the EhMac clan Rhiamom. May your first post be one of many - and from Thailand yet.
> 
> Where exactly?


Nakhon Ratchasima, aka Korat. Thanks for the welcome! Open DNS seems to be helping my speed a bit.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Rogers Cable



Don't know how that stacks up but I'm happy enough with it.


----------



## rhiamom (Oct 29, 2007)

Who can beat this one? Thanks to a bunch of ruptured cables in the Middle East, I got this:











Okay, who can tell me how to fix this? I've tried the html tag, and the link tag and the image tag


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

From Teksavvy in North York, Ontario:

Down: 4281 kbs
Up: 662 kbs

Tested against Coceco's test server.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

rhiamom said:


> Who can beat this one? Thanks to a bunch of ruptured cables in the Middle East, I got this:
> 
> <a href="http://speedtest.dslreports.com"><img border=0 src="http://www.dslreports.com/im/45215237/54778.png"></a>
> 
> ...


What I think you want to see is:










Which is god awful!


----------



## rhiamom (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, that's it, bgw. How do I get it to show up? And it certainly is awful.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

I took the central part of your url:

http://www.dslreports.com/im/45215237/54778.png

and clicked on the image tag, which is the fifth one from the end of the lower line of icons and then put the URL in. It was the first time I tried it!

If the whole Middle East is only getting that service it must be doing terrible things to business in India and elsewhere! I would expect for the right price you would get really first class service over there. And, I would expect those lines to be fixed in days, not weeks!


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking at your latest entry I suspect the problem is with the double quotes in between the IMG tags.


----------



## rhiamom (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks! It's now working. 

Note that the test was done over a month ago, in early February when the lines were first cut. India _was_ the big issue; the cable going west from there was one of the cut ones, so all their traffic used the cable going east...to Singapore. No bandwidth left for me!


----------



## adderboy (Apr 1, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Anyone get speed bump from Rogers.... fastest I've seen
> Upload sucks but DL pretty sweet.
> 
> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test




A little faster


----------



## bullymac (Oct 16, 2007)

*ewww... Rogers Lite*

Is this the best I can expect with Rogers lite service???? or should I expect more??

Speed Test #47487285 by dslreports.com
Run: 2008-03-11 09:56:02 EST
Download: 473 (Kbps)
Upload: 254 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 57.7 down 31 up
Boost: 473
Latency: 40 ms
Tested by server: 9 flash
User: anonymous
User's DNS: rogers.com
Compared to the average of 229 tests from rogers.com:
* download is 91% worse, upload is 70% worse



my computer is an iMac 24" 2.4Ghz with the base 1GB RAM and 320 GB HD


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

View attachment 4671

and this is high speed ?


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Down is usually somewhere around 1.2mbps bet has been as slow as 200mbps.


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

I need a new router not for speed problems. I can't get WPA to work with my DLink. Why does Apple only support WEP in Web sharing preferences? Does Apples router work with WPA? I know they say they do, but do they really?


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

I can't remember if I posted on this thread before or not so here it is...

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net][/URL]

The speeds I get is one of the few things I can't really complain about with rogers. For the most part even when I've had problems (which has been very seldom) they've been rather helpful.

Peace.


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

Sympatico Ultra High Speed DSL (midtown Toronto):

Speed Test #47523581 by dslreports.com
Run: 2008-03-12 02:27:11 EST
Download: 5896 (Kbps)
Upload: 741 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 719.7 down 90.5 up
Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: bell.ca
Compared to the average of 494 tests from bell.ca:
* download is 111% better, upload is 36% better


----------



## CrikketNCat (Jan 17, 2008)

Montreal Sympatico at roughly 3am:

Speed Test #47524561 by dslreports.com
Run: 2008-03-12 03:08:21 EST
Download: 4176 (Kbps)
Upload: 651 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 509.8 down 79.5 up
Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: bell.ca
Compared to the average of 493 tests from bell.ca:
* download is 50% better, upload is 20% better


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

Adam said:


> I'd always thought my Rogers high speed connection was pretty decent, but now that I've been reading this high speed extreme thread, my speeds pale in comparison (not just to the speeds reported by the "extreme" users, but also the regular rogers high speed users as well). I think it's about time I gave them a call, or upgrade to this Extreme service, but I was just curious to see who's got the slowest speeds from their supposed high-speed connection. At the moment, as reported by http://speedtest.cogeco.net, my speeds are:
> 
> 2004-06-25 14:02:01 EST: 703 / 362
> Your download speed : 720310 bps, or 703 kbps.
> ...


At work...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

When Videotron makes its new extreme high speed service (whatever it's called) to my area, I'll sign up - should be interesting. Meanwhile, at the office this morning:

*Run: *2008-03-12 08:36:52 EST
*Download:* 17145 (Kbps)
*Upload:* 18388 (Kbps)
*In kilobytes per second:* 2093 down 2244.6 up


----------



## bullymac (Oct 16, 2007)

*What do I win??*

I think that I had the slowest speeds!!! What do I win????
hahaha


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

pity?


----------



## bullymac (Oct 16, 2007)

hehehe... thanks Doc


----------

